# I think I’ll go



## AthonLince

If I say I think to do something, what is better? For example, "There's a time-menagement seminar next week. I think I'll go. I missed the last one." Is it right? My doubt is beacause it's an intention. I would use "will" but I'm not sure. What do you advice me?


----------



## PaulQ

Your example and the title do not match.

"*I am going to* eat that apple." = "I *will* eat that apple."

I think I'll go [to the seminar]. = I think I will go [to the seminar] -> go = to travel [to a place/event]. to move [to a place/event].

If you start with "I think..." then this makes the next clause uncertain - it indicates that you will probably go, but that you may decide not to.


----------



## taraa

PaulQ said:


> Your example and the title do not match.
> 
> "*I am going to* eat that apple." = "I *will* eat that apple."
> 
> I think I'll go [to the seminar]. = I think I will go [to the seminar] -> go = to travel [to a place/event]. to move [to a place/event].
> 
> If you start with "I think..." then this makes the next clause uncertain - it indicates that you will probably go, but that you may decide not to.


Should we always use "will" with "I think"?


----------



## PaulQ

No.


----------



## taraa

PaulQ said:


> No.


Just when we use the sentence with "I think"?


----------



## Myridon

Uncertain:
I think I'll go. 
I think I'm going to go. 
I think I'm going. 

Certain.
I'll go. 
I'm going to go. 
I'm going.


----------



## se16teddy

taraa said:


> Just when we use the sentence with "I think"?


"Will" is one of the most multifunctional words in the English language. You can't tie it down this easily!


----------



## taraa

Myridon said:


> Uncertain:
> I think I'll go.
> I think I'm going to go.
> I think I'm going.
> 
> Certain.
> I'll go.
> I'm going to go.
> I'm going.





se16teddy said:


> "Will" is one of the most multifunctional words in the English language. You can't tie it down this easily!


Thank you both very much 
In the sentence below, which one do you prefer?
"Tom is clever. I think he (will / is going to) do well in his exam next week."


----------



## Steven David

AthonLince said:


> If I say I think to do something, what is better? For example, "There's a time-menagement seminar next week. I think I'll go. I missed the last one." Is it right? My doubt is beacause it's an intention. I would use "will" but I'm not sure. What do you advice me?



It sounds like this is a spontaneous decision. We use "will" for spontaneous decisions. Therefore, this is a good choice: "I think I'll go."

Later on, after you have already decided and announced this with "I think I'll go". you would then say, "I'm going to the time management seminar next week" or "I'm going to go to the time management seminar next week".

After deciding, planning, or arranging, we do not use "will". We *could *use "will" to *announce *something that is planned or arranged. But in speaking of our own actions or activities that we've already decided on, planned, or arranged, we don't use "will".

It's also possible to say these:

I think I'm going to the time management seminar next week.

I think I'm going to go to the time management seminar next week.

In addition to expressing "what we want to do" or are "willing to do", we use "will" to speak of predictions that are certain. It's not so much that "will". Using "think" with "will" weakens the certainty or strength of "will".

We don't always use "will" with "I think".

There are many combinations and ways to use "think", "be going to", and be verb-ing". Each word always keeps its own meaning, so we can't say that X word always goes with "will" or anything else.


----------



## PaulQ

taraa said:


> Just when we use the sentence with "I think"?


No.
I think he would enjoy a trip to Paris
I think he will enjoy a trip to Paris
I think that he has enjoyed his trip to Paris.
I think he is enjoying his trip to Paris.
I think he was enjoying his trip to Paris.
I think he would have been enjoying his trip to Paris.
etc.

But only:
I think he is going to enjoy a trip to Paris.
I think he was going to enjoy a trip to Paris.
I think he had been going to enjoy a trip to Paris.


----------



## taraa

PaulQ said:


> No.
> I think he would enjoy a trip to Paris
> I think he will enjoy a trip to Paris
> I think that he has enjoyed his trip to Paris.
> I think he is enjoying his trip to Paris.
> I think he was enjoying his trip to Paris.
> I think he would have been enjoying his trip to Paris.
> etc.
> 
> But only:
> I think he is going to enjoy a trip to Paris.
> I think he was going to enjoy a trip to Paris.
> I think he had been going to enjoy a trip to Paris.


Thank you very much!
In the sentence below, which one is better ?
"Tom is clever. I think he (will / is going to) do well in his exam next week."


----------



## PaulQ

Both are fine - don't worry...


----------



## taraa

PaulQ said:


> Both are fine - don't worry...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Steven David

taraa said:


> In the sentence below, which one is better ?
> "Tom is clever. I think he (will / is going to) do well in his exam next week."



They're both correct. You can use either one. They're not exactly the same, however.

Using "be going to" is a stronger prediction of what is to happen.

The idea with "will" is simple prediction. Modal verb "will" does not have the strength of "be going to", which represents movement in the physical world.

With "be going to", we get the idea that Tom is "moving in the direction of" doing well on the exam. "Going" tells us there's movement, and the preposition "to" tells us the movement is in the direction of something, which, in this case, is doing well on the exam.

Moving is something we first think of as existing in the physical world. So using "be going to" to speak of something that is part of the abstract world, such as doing well on an exam, makes for a stronger statement or prediction.

This also calls to mind the idea of prediction with evidence. Evidence could cause someone to use "be going to". The evidence is that Tom is clever. So this could prompt the speaker to use "be going to" instead of "will".

Note that we use "be going to" when speaking of weather predictions. People predict the weather with evidence.

Meteorologists predict the weather with data. Data is their evidence.

It's going to rain tomorrow, and the day after it's going to be sunny and clear.

Others look up at the sky.

Look at those dark clouds. It looks like it's going to rain.

We do not *usually* use "will" to predict the weather.


----------



## taraa

Steven David said:


> They're both correct. You can use either one. They're not exactly the same, however.
> 
> Using "be going to" is a stronger prediction of what is to happen.
> 
> The idea with "will" is simple prediction. Modal verb "will" does not have the strength of "be going to", which represents movement in the physical world.
> 
> With "be going to", we get the idea that Tom is "moving in the direction of" doing well on the exam. "Going" tells us there's movement, and the preposition "to" tells us the movement is in the direction of something, which, in this case, is doing well on the exam.
> 
> Moving is something we first think of as existing in the physical world. So using "be going to" to speak of something that is part of the abstract world, such as doing well on an exam, makes for a stronger statement or prediction.
> 
> This also calls to mind the idea of prediction with evidence. Evidence could cause someone to use "be going to". The evidence is that Tom is clever. So this could prompt the speaker to use "be going to" instead of "will".
> 
> Note that we use "be going to" when speaking of weather predictions. People predict the weather with evidence.
> 
> Meteorologists predict the weather with data. Data is their evidence.
> 
> It's going to rain tomorrow, and the day after it's going to be sunny and clear.
> 
> Others look up at the sky.
> 
> Look at those dark clouds. It looks like it's going to rain.
> 
> We do not *usually* use "will" to predict the weather.


Thanks a lot for your good explanation 
Sorry is "going to" stronger than "will"? Why in the thread below post #6  he said "will" is stronger than "going to"?
I am going to give it to Teddy.


----------



## Steven David

taraa said:


> Thanks a lot for your good explanation
> Sorry is "going to" stronger than "will"? Why in the thread below post #6  he said "will" is stronger than "going to"?
> I am going to give it to Teddy.



There is no reason that I can observe.

Yes, "be going to" is stronger than "will".

Another difference between "be going to" and "will" is that we use "be going to" when we have already made up our minds to do something, or we use "be going to" when something is decided, planned, or arranged. We use "will" for spontaneous decisions. For this comparison of "will" and be going to, please, refer to one of my previous posts in this thread.

"I'm going to give it to Teddy." << This means that the speaker has already made up his or her mind about giving it to Teddy.

"I'll give it to Teddy." << In a given context, this is likely a spontaneous decision.

There's more to using "will" than spontaneous decisions. This has to do with the modality, or the meaning, of "will".

When someone has made up their mind, or already decided, it's possible to make a stronger statement. And that's where "be going to" comes in.

Using either "will" or "be going to" is automatic among native speakers of English. The difference between the two is not learned or taught.

With practice, listening, reading, and study, using either "will" or "be going to" becomes automatic for non-native speakers, as well.


----------



## taraa

Thank you very, very much for the good explanation


----------



## london calling

"There's a time-m*a*nagement seminar next week. I think I'll go. I missed the last one." 

This sounds fine to me.


----------



## Steven David

taraa said:


> Thank you very, very much for the good explanation



You're welcome.


----------



## taraa

london calling said:


> "There's a time-m*a*nagement seminar next week. I think I'll go. I missed the last one."
> 
> This sounds fine to me.


Thanks a lot 


Steven David said:


> Note that we use "be going to" when speaking of weather predictions. People predict the weather with evidence.



Sorry, about the sentence above, can you please explain the answers that you choose for the sentences below?
1-Look at those clouds- it ____ rain any minute now.
 1.  is going to
 2.  will
 3.  Either could be used here

 2-The weather forecast says it ____ snow tomorrow.
 1.  is going to
 2.  will
 3.  Either could be used here


----------



## RM1(SS)

taraa said:


> Sorry, about the sentence above, can you please explain the answers that you choose for the sentences below?
> 1-Look at those clouds- it ____ rain any minute now.
> 1.  is going to  (I would be more likely to use this one)
> 2.  will
> 3.  Either could be used here
> 
> 2-The weather forecast says it ____ snow tomorrow.
> 1.  is going to
> 2.  will
> 3.  Either could be used here  (I would be more likely to say "... says snow tomorrow.")


----------



## Steven David

taraa said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Sorry, about the sentence above, can you please explain the answers that you choose for the sentences below?
> 
> 1-Look at those clouds- it ____ rain any minute now.
> 1.  is going to
> 2.  will
> 3.  Either could be used here
> 
> 2-The weather forecast says it ____ snow tomorrow.
> 1.  is going to
> 2.  will
> 3.  Either could be used here




Use "is going to" in both sentences. In speaking of meaning that a speaker conveys, we use "be going to" with evidence or proof that something is to occur. This is a generalization and how it works just about all the time. Using "will" in these two sentences does not sound natural.

If we speak only of grammar, form, or structure, then, yes, we can say that "will" is correct in these sentences. However, we are not speaking of only grammar, form, or structure. We are speaking of meaning and the idea that a speaker wants to convey. This has, also, to do with modality.

Evidence or proof tells us "this is to happen", and that's why "be going to" is the usual choice in these two sentences.

NOTE: This is a generalization. In speaking of a certain prediction, it's possible to use "will" for the weather. However, if we observe clouds or go on the weather forecast, we use "be going to" -- at  least, we are far more likely to use "be going to" in this context.

Summer 2019 Is Going to Be Extra Hot - Farmers' Almanac Releases Weather Forecast

_________

This next article has at least one example of "be going to" and one of "will".

Boston weather forecast, April 8-14, 2019 | Boston.com

_________

https://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather-outlook/2019-winter-forecast

"Winter is coming! And according to the Farmers’ Almanac’s famous long-range weather outlook, it’s going to be a “teeth-chattering” cold one, with plenty of snow."

_________

St. Cloud, MN Forecast and Weather Discussion | St. Cloud State University

"... this system is going to stay in Canada as it changes to a more southwest-to-northeast flow."


Structure is good and necessary, but structure has its limitations. We have to also use our reasoning and cognitive abilities. When we use language, we automatically tap into our cognitive abilities. So understanding modality, and why we use either "be going to" or "will" is to, in a way, "get into the minds of native speakers and understand why they say things in certain ways".

A big mistake that some "ESL teachers" sometimes make is to say that "will" means the future, provide out-of-context examples, and then leave it at that. The idea that "will" is "the future word" or can be a "default future word" in English is false and, in a way, simple - based on a simple idea and a simple analysis or no analysis at all.


----------



## Steven David

When people write songs and the words are in English, the first thing they think is "going to rain" if they sing about a prediction for rain.

*"it's going to rain today" - Google Search*

"it's going to rain today" - About 183,000 results (0.67 seconds)

When writing a song that speaks of a prediction for rain, does anyone think this, "It will rain today" or "It'll rain today"? Some people possibly do but not as many those that think about this with "be going to".

*"it will rain today" - Google Search - Google Search*

"it will rain today" - About 75,600 results (0.44 seconds) 

____________


Note: It seems _it will to rain today_.  < This is not a statement with strong certainty. Though "will", of the *true modal verbs*, is the one with the strongest or most certainty.

____________ 

Here's a search with the contraction, "It'll"

*"it'll rain today" - Google Search*

"it'll rain today" - *About 23,500 results *(0.48 seconds)


We can compare "it'll rain" with "it's going to rain". "It's going to rain" is more frequent than "It'll rain". The reason is that our tendency, in English, is to use "be going to" for predictions with evidence or proof.

*"it's going to rain today" - Google Search*

"it's going to rain today" -* About 183,000 results* (0.67 seconds)

So that's 183,000 to 23,500 or 183,000 to 75,600. Using "be going to" to speak of a prediction for rain is far more common when we predict rain, largely because of evidence or proof that goes with the prediction.

So when we have two ways of saying something, we can look at form, grammar, and structure and call both correct. We have to also look at frequency of use and consider what drives the frequency when comparing both ways of saying something. In this way, we can provide a better window into native speaker speech patterns for non-native speakers.


----------



## taraa

Can you please explain which one is stronger 1 or 2? 
1. They say it will rain tomorrow."
2. "They say it's going to rain tomorrow."


----------



## Steven David

taraa said:


> Can you please explain which one is stronger 1 or 2?
> 1. They say it will rain tomorrow."
> 2. "They say it's going to rain tomorrow."




Number 2 is a stronger prediction for rain.

Again, "be going to + verb", with "go", tells us something is moving. When something moves, it's stronger than something we can take to be static, without movement, like "will + verb".


----------



## taraa

Steven David said:


> Number 2 is a stronger prediction for rain.
> 
> Again, "be going to + verb", with "go", tells us something is moving. When something moves, it's stronger than something we can take to be static, without movement, like "will + verb".


Just this question please, since "is going to" is stronger we should say "the weather forecasts says that it is going to rain tomorrow"?


----------



## sdgraham

taraa said:


> Can you please explain which one is stronger 1 or 2?
> 1. They say it will rain tomorrow."
> 2. "They say it's going to rain tomorrow."


I consider neither to be stronger and dithering over it to be a waste of time.;
Voice inflection is more relevant in my opinion.


----------



## Steven David

taraa said:


> Just this question please, since "is going to" is stronger we should say "the weather forecasts says that it is going to rain tomorrow"?




It's a more likely statement. So for the purpose of this topic and understanding, I'll say, yes, say, "the weather forecast says that it's going to rain tomorrow". 

I might have two additional posts on this later on, which will make this even clearer. Time will tell.


----------



## taraa

sdgraham said:


> I consider neither to be stronger and dithering over it to be a waste of time.;
> Voice inflection is more relevant in my opinion.


Thanks a lot 


Steven David said:


> It's a more likely statement. So for the purpose of this topic and understanding, I'll say, yes, say, "the weather forecast says that it's going to rain tomorrow".
> 
> I might have two additional posts on this later on, which will make this even clearer. Time will tell.


Thank you again very much 


Steven David said:


> I might have two additional posts on this later on, which will make this even clearer. Time will tell.


Thank you


----------



## Steven David

sdgraham said:


> I consider neither to be stronger and dithering over it to be a waste of time.;
> Voice inflection is more relevant in my opinion.




   

No one here is "dithering over" anything. And speaking of this in the manner in which I have been speaking of it is not a waste of time.

_<-----Off-topic comments removed by moderator (Florentia52)----->_
 

Steve


----------



## Steven David

Steven David said: I might have two additional posts on this later on, which will make this even clearer. Time will tell.




taraa said:


> Thank you



You're welcome. 

It seems as though two posts have appeared before a little earlier on here. There might be one more. I suggest taking a look back, and then you might find something that clarifies "be going to" versus "will" a bit more -- or just more. One more could be on the way. Time will tell.


----------



## Steven David

The numbers change with Google searches, it seems. Here's two more without "today".

"it's going to rain" - About 1,340,000 results (0.73 seconds)

*"it's going to rain" - Google Search - Google Search *

"it'll rain" - About 268,000 results (0.60 seconds)

*"it'll rain" - Google Search - Google Search *


Whatever the numbers for Google searches, which can be useful, "be going to" is a stronger prediction because, more often, there's evidence or proof to go along with it.

Here's another example.

Before someone is about to be sick, they don't say, "I think I'll be sick" because it sounds like they're making a spontaneous decision to be sick. People do not make decisions like this.

Someone would say on realizing they're about to be sick, "I think I'm going to be sick". Whatever the person is feeling is evidence or proof that they're about to get sick.


----------



## Steven David

What kind of pie are you making? Have you decided? 

No, I still haven't decided. 

When do you think you'll decide? 

I don't know ... ... I know. I think I'll make apple pie. Yes, that's it. I'll make apple pie. 

Good idea. 

____________

After some time has passed, another dialog starts. 

Have you decided what kind of pie you're making? 

I'm going to make apple pie. 

Or it's possible to say this: Yes, I'm  making apple pie. 


So "I will make apple pie" is not the same as "I'm going to make apple pie". 

Both have a reference to the future. Using "be going to" tells us the person has already decided what to do. Using "will" tells this is a spontaneous decision. Also, "be going to" is a stronger representation of a speaker's intentions. 

About "will" - Will does not automatically mean "future". Will means willingness, want, or certain predictions, depending on context. The certainty of "will" can be diminished with other words in the sentence (co-text). The certainty of "be going to" can also be diminished in the same way. However, "be going to" is still a stronger statement than "will", and "be going to", again, has more to do with a speaker's intentions because "be going to" means someone has already decided what to do.


----------



## PaulQ

Steven David said:


> "it's going to rain" - About 1,340,000 results (0.73 seconds)
> *"it's going to rain" - Google Search - Google Search *
> "it'll rain" - About 268,000 results (0.60 seconds)
> *"it'll rain" - Google Search - Google Search *
> Whatever the numbers for Google searches,


The number given at the start of a Google search should always be rejected: the number seems to relate to an algorithm that not only includes the phrase but each word within the phrase and then "in any order".

The true number of results (as far as Google.co.uk is concerned) are displayed on the final results' page:
*It's going to rain:*
In order to show you the most relevant results, we have omitted some entries very similar to the *116* already displayed.
If you like, you can repeat the search with the omitted results included. 

*It will rain*
In order to show you the most relevant results, we have omitted some entries very similar to the *162* already displayed.
If you like, you can repeat the search with the omitted results included. 

Of course, all this shows us is frequency, which, unfortunately, has not much to do with correct or appropriate use, for that, you have to look at the search terms in context.


----------



## se16teddy

For my money
_It is going to rain _refers to a *proximate *event - the rain is likely to affect us. It is normally the suitable form in informal contexts.
_It will rain _refers to a *remote *event - the rain is more like a scientific observation or reading. This form is more suitable in an objective assessment, so it may have a formal feel.


----------



## london calling

sdgraham said:


> I consider neither to be stronger and dithering over it to be a waste of time.;
> Voice inflection is more relevant in my opinion.


I have to say that I rather agree with that.


----------



## taraa

Thank you all very much 


london calling said:


> I have to say that I rather agree with that.





se16teddy said:


> For my money
> _It is going to rain _refers to a *proximate *event - the rain is likely to affect us. It is normally the suitable form in informal contexts.
> _It will rain _refers to a *remote *event - the rain is more like a scientific observation or reading. This form is more suitable in an objective assessment, so it may have a formal feel.


I saw in the two thread below that "I will" is stronger than "I'm going to...". Aren't you agree?
Sorry PaulQ, but why you always say "I will" is stronger? 
will/going to
Weather Forecast (be going to-will)
I am going to give it to Teddy.


----------



## Steven David

Thank you for this information, PaulQ, about Google algorithms. I'll think twice before using Google to check for frequency of use. 

Just the same, frequency is relevant.

Also with or without the Google searches and the number of times each phrase comes up, what I said about "will" versus "be going to" remains the same. This is all correct. That does not change.


----------



## PaulQ

taraa said:


> Sorry PaulQ, but why you always say "I will" is stronger?


Please read my comments.
This is what I wrote:


PaulQ said:


> To me, "Will pass" *seems to express a little more certainty.*
> 
> Students are taught the difference between "will" and "going to" as if it were a "rule" - this makes English even more difficult. *Most of the time there is no great difference between the two, and either can be used.*
> 
> I would not argue with the picture that you have given - it is quite good, but *it is not something that must be obeyed all the time.*


----------



## PaulQ

Steven David said:


> Thank you for this information, PaulQ, about Google algorithms.


You may be interest in Google Ngrams - Google Ngram Viewer - the theory is that Google scours all books (in various languages that you can set) and finds the frequency with which words and phrases appear in writing. There are limitations on this too - the main one is that its ability to distinguish between AE and BE is limited.


----------



## Steven David

Thank you for this information, PaulQ.

_______________

I agree that there is no rule involved here. It's a question of meaning and modality.

Modal verbs and a modal expression like "be going to" have to do with meaning and speaker viewpoint in context. So I say these are lexical ideas, or this is a lexical topic. This requires lerners and teachers to observe many examples in order for both to come to a clear understanding: 1) learners, who want to know how to speak in a way that's natural and like native speakers 2) teachers, who want to know how to explain things better.

The problem, as I see it, is that grammar books, and by consequence teachers, treat modal verbs and modal expressions like "be going to" as if they were grammar. And, again, these are lexical items, not grammar items. Lexical items are not subject to rules in the manner that grammar items, or structure and form items, are subject to rules.

So while it's true that someone would not use "will" to speak of doing actions or activities that they have already decided on, this does not turn out to be a "rule" as in "grammar rule". It's more representative of a strong tendency and therefore usual pattern among native speakers. And this has to do with the meaning of "will" as opposed to "be going to" and "be verb-ing", which, as we know, is also used with a future time reference.

So while there is no structure or grammar rule involved here, we could say that one can replace the other. However, when this happens we should ask why. The reason has to do with speaker viewpoint in context combined with the meaning of "will" and "be going to".


----------



## Steven David

Addition to a previous post

Before someone is about to be sick, they don't say, "I think I'll be sick" because it sounds like they're making a spontaneous decision to be sick. People do not make decisions like this.

Someone would say on realizing they're about to be sick, "I think I'm going to be sick". Whatever the person is feeling is evidence or proof that they're about to get sick.

And they have little or no control over being sick just as there's no control over whether or not it rains, doesn't rain, snows, doesn't snow, is sunny, or is not sunny.

So, in this way, "be going to", which is representative of movement in the physical world, is more forceful and occurs in such contexts in which we know something is to happen.

Because there is no movement with "will", we don't get the same sense or the same idea as we do with "be going to". "Go" tells us something moves. The verb "go" itself has many uses. However, this does not mean its meaning changes, of course, with each use.

It's five to zero, and the game is almost over. There's just a minute or two left. It looks like they're going to win. << I would not use "will" here and would not expect to hear or read "will" in a sentence like this in this sort of context. The proof, or evidence, is that there's only a minute or two left, and it's five to zero. There's no way the opposing team can catch up.


----------



## Steven David

Here's an example of how someone can use "will" for a spontaneous decision and then decide to use "be going to" or "be verb-ing".

Evening hours

I don't feel very well. (looks miserable)

I'll drive you to the hospital. Let's get in the car.

No, it's okay. I'm sure it will pass.

An hour later

Are you still not feeling well?

No, I'm not feeling well at all.

Okay, then, let's get in the car. I'm going to drive you to the hospital.

No, I'll be all right.

Two hours later

You really don't look very well.

I'm fine. Don't worry about it.

No, you're not fine at all. Get in the car. I'm driving you to the hospital now.

________________

The first time, it's a spontaneous decision, or we could say the speaker volunteers to drive their friend to the hospital.

The second time, the speaker becomes more insistent by using "be going to", which is more forceful than "will".

The third time, the speaker is beyond being insistent and is determined that this is to happen. Therefore, the speaker uses "be verb-ing".

_________________

Lucy is planning a party for Maria. And Lucy is speaking to Blanca about this.

What's all this food and other stuff on the table for? And why is all the furniture moved around? Why are all these other chairs here?

We're going to have a party for Maria.

Or

We're having a party for Maria.

But not, "We will have a party for Maria." Lucy has decided, or already planned, to have a party for Maria.


----------



## taraa

PaulQ said:


> Please read my comments.
> This is what I wrote:


I just asked about the sentences in those threads that you said "will" is stronger than "be going to".


Steven David said:


> Here's an example of how someone can use "will" for a spontaneous decision and then decide to use "be going to" or "be verb-ing".
> 
> Evening hours
> 
> I don't feel very well. (looks miserable)
> 
> I'll drive you to the hospital. Let's get in the car.
> 
> No, it's okay. I'm sure it will pass.
> 
> An hour later
> 
> Are you still not feeling well?
> 
> No, I'm not feeling well at all.
> 
> Okay, then, let's get in the car. I'm going to drive you to the hospital.
> 
> No, I'll be all right.
> 
> Two hours later
> 
> You really don't look very well.
> 
> I'm fine. Don't worry about it.
> 
> No, you're not fine at all. Get in the car. I'm driving you to the hospital now.
> 
> ________________
> 
> The first time, it's a spontaneous decision, or we could say the speaker volunteers to drive their friend to the hospital.
> 
> The second time, the speaker becomes more insistent by using "be going to", which is more forceful than "will".
> 
> The third time, the speaker is beyond being insistent and is determined that this is to happen. Therefore, the speaker uses "be verb-ing".
> 
> _________________
> 
> Lucy is planning a party for Maria. And Lucy is speaking to Blanca about this.
> 
> What's all this food and other stuff on the table for? And why is all the furniture moved around? Why are all these other chairs here?
> 
> We're going to have a party for Maria.
> 
> Or
> 
> We're having a party for Maria.
> 
> But not, "We will have a party for Maria." Lucy has decided, or already planned, to have a party for Maria.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Steven David

You're welcome.


----------



## taraa

I understand myself,
For predictions "be going to" is stronger than "will". When "will" talk about future facts, it may express more certainty than "be going to".
(I's  an exercise in Advanced Grammar in Use)


----------



## Steven David

The "Grammar in Use" series is good. However, to say "yes", I would have to have an example.


----------



## Via32

Myridon said:


> Certain.
> I'll go.
> I'm going to go.
> I'm going.



Hi there. Why is 'I'll go' incorrect? Could it not be used in the following situation?

A: 'Oh please, please come to this event tonight, I really want you to come!'
B: 'All right. I'll go.'

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Steven David

Via32 said:


> Hi there. Why is 'I'll go' incorrect? Could it not be used in the following situation?
> 
> A: 'Oh please, please come to this event tonight, I really want you to come!'
> B: 'All right. I'll go.'
> 
> Thank you in advance.




Yes, in this sentence, "I'll go" is correct because this is a spontaneous decision. 

When asked about this later, the speaker would say, "I'm going to the event tonight with my friend." 

And, in the two-line dialog above, "I'll" expresses certainty about going. As a spontaneous decision, in this context, it comes across like a promise or a statement of certainty.


----------



## Via32

Thank you Steven David


----------



## Steven David

You're welcome, Via32.


----------

